# Mediaset contro il razzista Bargiggia.



## admin (14 Luglio 2018)

Comunicato ufficiale di Mediaset per prendere le distanze dal tweet di Paolo Bargiggia su Francia - Croazia. Messaggio ritenuto razzista.

Eccolo, di seguito:"Una nazionale completamente autoctona, un popolo di 4 milioni di abitanti, identitario, fiero e sovranista: la Croazia, contro un melting pop di razze e religioni, dove il concetto di nazione e Patria é piuttosto relativo: la Francia. Io sto con la Croazia".


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2018)

A quando la lettera di licenziamento firmata da Saviano?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Mediaset per prendere le distanze dal tweet di Paolo Bargiggia su Francia - Croazia. Messaggio ritenuto razzista.
> 
> Eccolo, di seguito:"Una nazionale completamente autoctona, un popolo di 4 milioni di abitanti, identitario, fiero e sovranista: la Croazia, contro un melting pop di razze e religioni, dove il concetto di nazione e Patria é piuttosto relativo: la Francia. Io sto con la Croazia".



In pratica forza Croazia perché la Francia é piena di ***** e marocchini..... e bravo il Barbiggia che ha perso un’occasione per starsi zitto.


----------



## Milanista (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Mediaset per prendere le distanze dal tweet di Paolo Bargiggia su Francia - Croazia. Messaggio ritenuto razzista.
> 
> Eccolo, di seguito:"Una nazionale completamente autoctona, un popolo di 4 milioni di abitanti, identitario, fiero e sovranista: la Croazia, contro un melting pop di razze e religioni, dove il concetto di nazione e Patria é piuttosto relativo: la Francia. Io sto con la Croazia".



Non vedo cosa ci sia di razzista. La Francia è veramente un melting pot. Preferire una nazionale che invece trasuda identità nazionale non è razzismo, è semplicemente un'opinione. Che condivido.


----------



## bmb (14 Luglio 2018)

Spara stro...te tutto l'anno per una volta che dice una cosa giusta sti scemi di Mediaset prendono le distanze. Ma infatti hanno fallito.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Luglio 2018)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Non vedo cosa ci sia di razzista. La Francia è veramente un melting pot. Preferire una nazionale che invece trasuda identità nazionale non è razzismo, è semplicemente un'opinione. Che condivido.



Se per te i francesi hanno un concetto di patria relativo.....

Hanno anche inventato una parola per sostituire il termine tie-break nel tennis.

Sono una societá multiculturale, come la Gran Bretagna, come gli USA, come il Canada, come il Belgio, come l’Olanda, come la Germania........

Insomma come le societá piú avanzate del,pianeta.

A me sembra solo un’affermazione razzista.


----------



## uolfetto (14 Luglio 2018)

a proposito il figlio di bargiggia che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (14 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se per te i francesi hanno un concetto di patria relativo.....
> 
> Hanno anche inventato una parola per sostituire il termine tie-break nel tennis.
> 
> ...



Anche l'Italia è una società multiculturale (anche la Croazia in realtà), solo che non lo sappiamo perché il miscuglio di etnie che per secoli ha abitato la nostra penisola ha generalmente una concentrazione minore di melanina xD


----------



## uolfetto (14 Luglio 2018)

"il concetto di nazione e Patria é piuttosto relativo". IN FRANCIA.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Mediaset per prendere le distanze dal tweet di Paolo Bargiggia su Francia - Croazia. Messaggio ritenuto razzista.
> 
> Eccolo, di seguito:"Una nazionale completamente autoctona, un popolo di 4 milioni di abitanti, identitario, fiero e sovranista: la Croazia, contro un melting pop di razze e religioni, dove il concetto di nazione e Patria é piuttosto relativo: la Francia. Io sto con la Croazia".



Basta farsi un giro nelle banlieues parigine per poter apprezzare meglio gli effetti del multiculturalismo, o a Molenbeek, oppure basta leggere la fogna descritta nel topic sullo spaccio nigeriano a Mestre, oppure certi quartieri turchi di Berlino, oppure vedere cosa son diventate Detroit e Chicago, oppure basta vedere che fogna è diventata Londra, tutti prodotti eccellenti del multiculturalismo elogiato dai radical shit.

Ah già dimenticavo che i radical shit immigrati nei loro quartieri bene non ne vedono se non sottoforma di camerieri, colf e giardinieri, cioè di schiavi.


----------



## numero 3 (14 Luglio 2018)

Ne ha dette di peggio il buon Bargiggia, credo tutto sommato condivisibile quelli che ha detto solo che un giornalista non dovrebbe schierarsi, inoltre ogni ragazzino francese che entra nel mondo del calcio se figlio di immigrati o di etnia mista ha sempre il dubbio per quale nazione giocare, ciò significa che il concetto di patria non è così radicato.


----------



## vannu994 (14 Luglio 2018)

Passa le giornate a pubblicare post di Casapound e a insultare la gente. In questo caso ha perso l'occasione di stare zitto, nella nazionale francese solo 2 non sono nati in francia. Per quanto riguarda la croazia, Lovren, corluka e allenatore nati in bosnia, Rakitic in svizzera e Kovacic in Austria. In molti hanno famiglie che vengono da altri paesi della ex jugoslavia. 
Aspetto il giorno in cui questo demente sarà mandato a casa, chissà poi come la paga la cocaina al figlio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Luglio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Basta farsi un giro nelle banlieues parigine per poter apprezzare meglio gli effetti del multiculturalismo, o a Molenbeek, oppure basta leggere la fogna descritta nel topic sullo spaccio nigeriano a Mestre, oppure certi quartieri turchi di Berlino, oppure vedere cosa son diventate Detroit e Chicago, oppure basta vedere che fogna è diventata Londra, tutti prodotti eccellenti del multiculturalismo elogiato dai radical shit.
> 
> Ah già dimenticavo che i radical shit immigrati nei loro quartieri bene non ne vedono se non sottoforma di camerieri, colf e giardinieri, cioè di schiavi.



Se é per questo la stessa cosa valeva per Brooklyn 100 anni fa. C’era una razzaccia brutta chiamata “itagliani”.


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Mediaset per prendere le distanze dal tweet di Paolo Bargiggia su Francia - Croazia. Messaggio ritenuto razzista.
> 
> Eccolo, di seguito:"Una nazionale completamente autoctona, un popolo di 4 milioni di abitanti, identitario, fiero e sovranista: la Croazia, contro un melting pop di razze e religioni, dove il concetto di nazione e Patria é piuttosto relativo: la Francia. Io sto con la Croazia".



Odio doverlo scrivere... ma ha ragione Mediaset.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (14 Luglio 2018)

Grande Bargiggia!


----------



## Raryof (14 Luglio 2018)

Bravo Bargy, impossibile tifare Francia, quelli in ogni sport hanno praticamente solo atleti di colore e poi... chiudono le frontiere.


----------



## pablog1585 (14 Luglio 2018)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Non vedo cosa ci sia di razzista. La Francia è veramente un melting pot. Preferire una nazionale che invece trasuda identità nazionale non è razzismo, è semplicemente un'opinione. Che condivido.



Esattamente come fai a giudicare il livello di identità nazionale? In cosa i francesi hanno dato adito a ritenere che abbiamo meno a cuore il destino della propria nazione? Nessuna. Ergo è una ******* l'affermazione di Bargiggia


----------



## rot-schwarz (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Mediaset per prendere le distanze dal tweet di Paolo Bargiggia su Francia - Croazia. Messaggio ritenuto razzista.
> 
> Eccolo, di seguito:"Una nazionale completamente autoctona, un popolo di 4 milioni di abitanti, identitario, fiero e sovranista: la Croazia, contro un melting pop di razze e religioni, dove il concetto di nazione e Patria é piuttosto relativo: la Francia. Io sto con la Croazia".


io la squadra della francia la chiamo legione straniera..si credono piu' aperti che noi, invece non lo sono, i francesi "autoctoni" fanno il tifo per la squadra quando li fa comodo, ma sotto sotto sono uno dei popoli piu' razzisti sulla faccia della terra. Dopo i giocatori "non autoctoni" che giocano per la francia ma di che cosa sono orgogliosi, il motivo della loro miseria nei paesi da cui provengono e propio la francia. Ma per soldi si fa di tutto


----------



## Love (14 Luglio 2018)

ha fatto cose ben peggiori...magari sarà la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Luglio 2018)

La verità fa male evidentemente, quella francese è tutto meno che una nazionale


----------



## The P (14 Luglio 2018)

Germania, Belgio, Olanda, Francia, Inghilterra... sono tutti paesi multietnici, è allora? Stanno meglio di noi guarda caso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Mediaset per prendere le distanze dal tweet di Paolo Bargiggia su Francia - Croazia. Messaggio ritenuto razzista.
> 
> Eccolo, di seguito:"Una nazionale completamente autoctona, un popolo di 4 milioni di abitanti, identitario, fiero e sovranista: la Croazia, contro un melting pop di razze e religioni, dove il concetto di nazione e Patria é piuttosto relativo: la Francia. Io sto con la Croazia".



E' la nuova linea editoriale Mediaset anti governo che sancisce il Renzusconi.

Rete 4 diventa come Rai 3, con il programma di Renzi, la cacciata di tutti i giornalisti pro-governo e la Palombelli tutte le sere al posto di Del Debbio/Belpietro.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2018)

Bargiggia può anche essere accusato, per carità. Però, quando la Francia domenica alzerà al cielo la coppa del mondo si sprecheranno i post di Saviano e zucche vuote simili per lodare il meticciato e per deridere gli stupidi italiani slavati che non si sono nemmeno qualificati per il mondiale. Quello, però, non è razzismo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Luglio 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Spara stro...te tutto l'anno per una volta che dice una cosa giusta sti scemi di Mediaset prendono le distanze. Ma infatti hanno fallito.



.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Luglio 2018)

Ma dove sarebbe il rassismoh? Ha detto semplicemente la spietata realtà sotto gli occhi di tutti


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bargiggia può anche essere accusato, per carità. Però, quando la Francia domenica alzerà al cielo la coppa del mondo si sprecheranno i post di Saviano e zucche vuote simili per lodare il meticciato e per deridere gli stupidi italiani slavati che non si sono nemmeno qualificati per il mondiale. Quello, però, non è razzismo.



Esattamente quello che penso della vicenda. La politica deve stare alla larga dal calcio.


----------



## Kutuzov (14 Luglio 2018)

Beh, Bargiggia, classico idiota che dovrebbe parlare solo di calcio. Poi, parlare di sovranismo in un paese come la Croazia che per incapacità di convivenza etnica si è impelagato in una guerra schifosa con tanto di genocidio...


----------



## Milanista (14 Luglio 2018)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Esattamente come fai a giudicare il livello di identità nazionale? In cosa i francesi hanno dato adito a ritenere che abbiamo meno a cuore il destino della propria nazione? Nessuna. Ergo è una ******* l'affermazione di Bargiggia



Non penso proprio che i calciatori abbiano scelto la Francia rispetto ai paesi d'origine, o addirittura natii, per amor di patria. Hanno semplicemente scelto il paese più ricco e più importante a livello calcistico. A me questo, più che identità nazionale, pare imperialismo.


----------



## vota DC (14 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se per te i francesi hanno un concetto di patria relativo.....
> 
> Hanno anche inventato una parola per sostituire il termine tie-break nel tennis.
> 
> ...



Il Belgio ha ufficialmente valloni e fiamminghi e l'etnia belga non esiste.
La Gran Bretagna ha tre etnie completamente diverse e pure separate politicamente con tradizioni tutte loro anche se ovviamente c'è la lingua in comune....neanche hanno la nazionale di calcio in comune!
Canada ha francofoni, anglofoni e nativi con terre e istruzione separata.

La Francia in cosa sarebbe multiculturale? Le minoranze linguistiche sono PERSEGUITATE. Gli immigrati avranno un colore della pelle diverso ma parlano tutti francese come prima lingua. Quelli islamici di prima generazione non sono molti e conoscono l'arabo, quelli delle generazioni successive lo RECITANO a memoria per motivi religiosi ma non sanno leggerlo.
La Francia non è come gli USA dove si ammettono più culture. In Francia o sei francese assimilato oppure stai in quartieri trincerati. Il multiculturalismo è far convivere culture diverse, non assimilare e cancellare le origini perché significa uccidere le culture. Parliamo di un popolo che ha inventato un termine suo persino per dire la parola computer, questo dimostra quanto sia poco aperto con l'esterno!


----------



## Shmuk (14 Luglio 2018)

In realtà, i Francesi, bianchi, hanno un senso dello Stato e del sistema Paese molto forte, al contario, per dire, nostro.
Non dimentichiamo che con i Croati noi Italiani abbiamo avuto problemi, e tuttora loro non ci vedono tanto bene, chissà come ringalluzzirebbero dopo un mondiale vinto... gli altri già sono Gallli... di poco, ma solo per un fatto aritmetico di conta dei titoli, inclino per la Croazia...


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2018)

The P ha scritto:


> Germania, Belgio, Olanda, Francia, Inghilterra... sono tutti paesi multietnici, è allora? Stanno meglio di noi guarda caso.



Stanno meglio ma non certo perché sono paesi multietnici...
Péri si potrebbe parlare per ore di tuttè le risorse che hanno rubato in giro per il mondo con le colonie...


----------



## Gunnar67 (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Mediaset per prendere le distanze dal tweet di Paolo Bargiggia su Francia - Croazia. Messaggio ritenuto razzista.
> 
> Eccolo, di seguito:"Una nazionale completamente autoctona, un popolo di 4 milioni di abitanti, identitario, fiero e sovranista: la Croazia, contro un melting pop di razze e religioni, dove il concetto di nazione e Patria é piuttosto relativo: la Francia. Io sto con la Croazia".



Non solo è razzista, ma è idiota. Se vai a Parigi vedi la civiltà, se vai a Zagabria vedi un paesino. Io sto contro il barbiere di Bargiggia.


----------



## Gunnar67 (14 Luglio 2018)

Chi non sa capire le civiltà multietniche è gente che ha viaggiato poco e ha letto pochi libri.


----------



## Raryof (14 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Stanno meglio ma non certo perché sono paesi multietnici...
> Péri si potrebbe parlare per ore di tuttè le risorse che hanno rubato in giro per il mondo con le colonie...



Ehh ma chi se ne frega no? 
Hanno solo rubato e sfruttato le colonie ergo hanno letto tanti libri e viaggiato molto, ora giustamente chiudono le frontiere perché pensano di controllare il flusso non sapendo di essere ormai spazzati via dal già presente BOOM demografico derivato da? da immigrati o "francesi" di etnia diversa.
La Francia multicolore è un'indecenza, sono talmente indecenti che sono riusciti a piazzare atleti di colore nel ciclismo, nella pallanuoto e nel TENNIS, unici al mondo.


----------



## Gunnar67 (14 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Stanno meglio ma non certo perché sono paesi multietnici...
> Péri si potrebbe parlare per ore di tuttè le risorse che hanno rubato in giro per il mondo con le colonie...



Perché invece gli antichi romani non "rubavano" eh? Dai, smettiamola con queste cose da verginelle... Prova a pensare che cosa sarebbe l'America se avessero impedito che so, agli italiani di emigrare li. Abbiamo dato un enorme contributo a quel paese, cosi come tutti i popoli che ci sono andati.


----------



## Gunnar67 (14 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ehh ma chi se ne frega no?
> Hanno solo rubato e sfruttato le colonie ergo hanno letto tanti libri e viaggiato molto, ora giustamente chiudono le frontiere perché pensano di controllare il flusso non sapendo di essere ormai spazzati via dal già presente BOOM demografico derivato da? da immigrati o "francesi" di etnia diversa.
> La Francia multicolore è un'indecenza, sono talmente indecenti che sono riusciti a piazzare atleti di colore nel ciclismo, nella pallanuoto e nel TENNIS, unici al mondo.



Ma sei mai stato a Parigi? Dai, mi fai ridere.... Che cosa ha di sbagliato un ciclista nero? Ti fa schifo? Di sicuro parla francese meglio di te, ah ah ah. Indecente sei tu. Se parliamo di tennis, il mitico Yannick Noah era pura poesia. Ma già, tu non puoi capire...


----------



## Raryof (14 Luglio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Perché invece gli antichi romani non "rubavano" eh? Dai, smettiamola con queste cose da verginelle... Prova a pensare che cosa sarebbe l'America se avessero impedito che so, agli italiani di emigrare li. Abbiamo dato un enorme contributo a quel paese, cosi come tutti i popoli che ci sono andati.



Ci sono andati perché richiedevano e volevano che entrassero più immigrati possibili, erano e sono paesi nati dal migrare continuo di diverse popolazioni, ben diverso da quanto successo in Europa terra che non è mai stata molto incline a farsi invadere o a crescere demograficamente con continui flussi migratori, l'Italia tra tutti i paesi è sempre stato quello che ha solo subito, noi siamo andati in Africa e ce ne siamo anche andati (spesso a calci nel chiulo) i francesi invece sono rimasti, del resto le lingue parlate parlano chiaro.


----------



## sette (14 Luglio 2018)

Non so se ha torto o ragione.

Sicuramente era e rimarrà una faccia da c4zzo


----------



## Raryof (14 Luglio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Ma sei mai stato a Parigi? Dai, mi fai ridere.... Che cosa ha di sbagliato un ciclista nero? Ti fa schifo? Di sicuro parla francese meglio di te, ah ah ah. Indecente sei tu. Se parliamo di tennis, il mitico Yannick Noah era pura poesia. Ma già, tu non puoi capire...



E di sicuro rappresenta in pieno ciò che è la Francia oggi, un paese quasi a maggioranza multietnico all'ennesima potenza e quindi culturalmente sempre più debole.
Il tennista nero non mi ha fatto nulla, dico solo che è e rimane una bella particolarità.


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Luglio 2018)

Affermazione stupida di una persona probabilmente stupida che lavora in una rete televisiva immonda.

Tifare una squadra perchè la nazione che rappresenta è meno "internazionale" dell'altra è di un'idiozia unica. Che poi la correlazione tra una nazionale di uno sport (in questo caso il calcio) e la realtà del paese è bassissima, forse nulla. Parla proprio lui da italiano? Perchè noi "italiani" anche senza uno straccio di migrante siamo un popolo identitario, fiero e sovranista? Che fino a ieri non ci si guarda in faccia sud e nord, ma per piacere! Proprio l'Italia è una nazione giovane in questo senso. Ripeto fino a ieri c'era la Lega e i suoi militanti (tanti + i non militanti ma che la pensavano come loro) esclusivamente concentrata a combattere il nemico sudista. Oggi ci sono i migranti e adesso siamo tutti fratelli


----------



## Wildbone (14 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La Francia multicolore è un'indecenza, sono talmente indecenti che sono riusciti a piazzare atleti di colore nel ciclismo, nella pallanuoto e nel TENNIS, unici al mondo.



Mio dio, è ancora il Paleolitico per qualcuno.


----------



## Gunnar67 (14 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E di sicuro rappresenta in pieno ciò che è la Francia oggi, un paese quasi a maggioranza multietnico all'ennesima potenza e quindi culturalmente sempre più debole.
> Il tennista nero non mi ha fatto nulla, dico solo che è e rimane una bella particolarità.



Mi sa che devi fare un bel reset... Culturale.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Luglio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che devi fare un bel reset... Culturale.



Continuate così che la lega alle prossime elezioni prende il 40%


----------



## Raryof (14 Luglio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Continuate così che la lega alle prossime elezioni prende il 40%



Che bello stanarli tutti i piddini.


----------



## vota DC (14 Luglio 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> In realtà, i Francesi, bianchi, hanno un senso dello Stato e del sistema Paese molto forte, al contario, per dire, nostro.
> Non dimentichiamo che con i Croati noi Italiani abbiamo avuto problemi, e tuttora loro non ci vedono tanto bene, chissà come ringalluzzirebbero dopo un mondiale vinto... gli altri già sono Gallli... di poco, ma solo per un fatto aritmetico di conta dei titoli, inclino per la Croazia...



Per quanto riguarda la cultura sì, i francesi hanno un senso di appartenenza enorme. Però la loro vicinanza al sistema non è così forte. Le loro istituzioni cambiano molto spesso, noi dal punto di vista istituzionale siamo ancora alla PRIMA repubblica loro stanno andando verso la sesta. Tendono a seguire persino nel disastro il leader di turno salvo poi cambiare idea subito dopo: sono molto volubili, ben più degli italiani tendono a farsi fregare ancora più facilmente dagli affabulatori ma tendono anche a ribellarsi molto velocemente. Quelli super tradizionalisti con ampio senso delle istituzioni sono invece i popoli anglosassoni.



Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Perché invece gli antichi romani non "rubavano" eh?



Io non ho mai capito perché i romani vengono messi come esempio di cultura. Erano moralmente gli antenati degli americani. Ottimi ingegneri ed esportavano lingua, sistema politico e giuridico in tutto il mondo e per il resto esportavano cose inventate dagli altri. Ma per il resto erano dei tamarri.
Quelli culturali e con inventiva erano i greci, soprattutto prima di venire unificati dai macedoni.

I francesi dalla tarda monarchia alla repubblica culturalmente si sono intamarriti pure loro. Il fatto stesso che il simbolo di Parigi sia una torre fatta "perché sì" la dice tutta. Gli edifici simbolo hanno sempre avuto una funzione o pratica o religiosa.


----------



## Kutuzov (14 Luglio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che devi fare un bel reset... Culturale.



Mi sa che deve proprio cambiare hardware &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Mediaset per prendere le distanze dal tweet di Paolo Bargiggia su Francia - Croazia. Messaggio ritenuto razzista.
> 
> Eccolo, di seguito:"Una nazionale completamente autoctona, un popolo di 4 milioni di abitanti, identitario, fiero e sovranista: la Croazia, contro un melting pop di razze e religioni, dove il concetto di nazione e Patria é piuttosto relativo: la Francia. Io sto con la Croazia".



Per tutti i commenti che son seguiti, ci son due tipi di nazionalismo: quello etnico/razziale e quello civico.

La Francia ha oggi un forte nazionalismo civico, che comprende appunto diverse razze o religioni ma che sottostanno ad una comune idea di stato-nazione.
Nella storia il nazionalismo civico è sempre imploso, Roma in primis.

Poi Mediaset è ormai full-libtard, palesemente di sinistra. Bargiggia ha solo evidenziato una realtà che i promotori dell'impossibile frullatone di razze e culture potevano benissimo appoggiare, spalleggiando appunto per la Francia, davvero non si capisce l'isterismo anti-bargiggia.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Mediaset per prendere le distanze dal tweet di Paolo Bargiggia su Francia - Croazia. Messaggio ritenuto razzista.
> 
> Eccolo, di seguito:"Una nazionale completamente autoctona, un popolo di 4 milioni di abitanti, identitario, fiero e sovranista: la Croazia, contro un melting pop di razze e religioni, dove il concetto di nazione e Patria é piuttosto relativo: la Francia. Io sto con la Croazia".



Difficile trovare un popolo più nazionalista dei francesi, il messaggio di Bargiggia non è razzista in senso stretto ma dice una castroneria clamorosa. Faceva prima a dire che tifa Croazia perché gli sta antipatica la Francia, sarebbe stato più veritiero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2018)

Da una battuta di Sabatini a Giorgia Rossi, "sei più brava che bella" e lei che risponde "sei più bello che bravo", è nata la solita polemica.
Roba da pazzi!


----------

